# Will UK electronics work in SA?



## portis123 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi all, 

I am moving to SA and am considering taking my TV, DVD-VCR player and laptop to SA with me but there is no point if they won't work over there. Can anyone help me and let me know whether they will work there (esp the TV and DVD-VCR) or if I am better off just leaving them here?

Thanks,


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

portis123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am moving to SA and am considering taking my TV, DVD-VCR player and laptop to SA with me but there is no point if they won't work over there. Can anyone help me and let me know whether they will work there (esp the TV and DVD-VCR) or if I am better off just leaving them here?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi

Yes they will work the dvd region is the same as well. the plug sockets are diffrent though. Take a couple of four way extension cables with you then change the plug on them to south african round pin, Saves you changing all the plugs on your gadgets just have to change the one. or you could use travel adaptors


----------



## AfricanRose (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi there can you confirm for me if the same works the other way around please? 

We are emigrating to the UK at the end of May and would like to take our TV's dvd players etc with us as well as other electrical and electronic goods ( as much as we can ) if possible.


----------



## Mungo (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah your electronics will work pretty much anywhere except for North America and Japan and a handful of other small countries. Most countries in the world use 240V and Europe, Middle East and Africa are no exception. The only thing you will have to get is plug adapters.


----------

